#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-12
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
<DammitJim> morning
<dantalizing> any ruby pros in here?
<mhall119> no
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-13
<DammitJim> why is it that Dell only "makes" ubuntu laptops with celeron processors?
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, September 20th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/215/detail/ || Team Website:           http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/ for more information!
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, September 20th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/215/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/ for more information!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-14
<munz> mhall119: itnet7 or anyone, i am going to kill an iis server, need to move it all over to apache2 on 10.04
<munz> its a test server w/over 150 sites
<munz> aaaaannnndddd
<munz> b/c it's on windows
<munz> someone has used caps
<munz> i want to get mod_speling installed and working
<munz> can't find where to get/install
<munz> any ideas?
<mhall119> munz: are you sure it's not already installed?
<munz> ok, just found it is
<munz> it seems to be enabled
<munz> but still is case sensitive
<munz> is that the right mod?
<mhall119> that I don't know the answer to, sorry
<munz> lol np thx :)
<maxolasersquad> If anyone else is interested in beta testing the new Ubuntu monospace fonts, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-typeface-interest
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> it is somewhere
<zus> good afternoon
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-15
<bluebomber> So the USF computer store denied our request to collaborate with them on their first annual tech fair.
<bluebomber> We wanted to show up and give some educational information on libre software and, of course, pass out Ubuntu goodies.
<mhall119> bluebomber: the computer store *sells* commercial software at a profit
<bluebomber> mhall119: Actually, they sell commercial software licenses </nitpick>.
<bluebomber> X-D
<bluebomber> Doesn't matter. I almost want to suggest they take a bunch of gratis Ubuntu CDs and sell them in the store, too. Something like $5 a CD, or whatever the amount. 100% profit.
<bluebomber> :-/
<bluebomber> mhall119: Do you think it a good idea to participate, if we're allowed?
<mhall119> bluebomber: certainly, participation is always good
<maxolasersquad> Is there any way to keep Empathy from losing spacing on retrieved IMs?
<maxolasersquad> When people send me code, all of the indentation is lost, and it makes me sooo very sad.
<mhall119> probably not, IM isn't the ideal way of transferring code
<zoopster> and empathy is quite pathetic..although it's getting better
<dantalizing> telepathy still rules
<dantalizing> zoopster: what did you mean about strobe not supporting ubuntu as a publishing platform?
<dantalizing> oh ... er.. morning all
<zoopster> dantalizing: try "publishing" your app to ubuntu...your only choice is ios or android
<dantalizing> oh
<dantalizing> well isnt that their whole model?
<dantalizing> you can publish to "web" too... just their web
<dantalizing> but to use any of the ajaxy features you need to go through their (warning vendor lock-in) proxy service
<dantalizing> wonder if you could publish to strobes "web" and then take all your code and wrap it in Titanium (python) to make a desktop app
<dantalizing> hmm
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
<zoopster> yea, but that model is self defeating
<zoopster> matt just sent me an email
<zoopster> heh
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> quit bashing us in public!
<dantalizing> please
<zoopster> and you could...do that...don't even need titanium do ya?
<dantalizing> it would be all html
<dantalizing> so however you would wrap that in desktop bindings
<zoopster> I've seen a mockup of google calendar using pygtk
<dantalizing> nice
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: We often IM SQL queries, or small blocks of code back-and-forth.  No reason to not use IM for such a task.
<mhall119> I can think of one reason
<maxolasersquad> Security?
<mhall119> whitespace mangling
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, but only empathy seems to mangle the whitespace.
<maxolasersquad> Which is my problem.  Pidgin, AIM, YIM, GTalk, do not mangle the whitespace.
<zoopster> https://code.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/google_calender
<mhall119> well, then your choices are A) Use Pidgin or B) Patch Empathy
<maxolasersquad> :(
<zoopster> how funny... dantalizing the email from mjasay was a autoreply to the @strobe reply!!!
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> sounds like we have a DOS vector!
<zoopster> for sure
<zoopster> ok well maybe not...it's from salesforce
<dantalizing> yeah i'm missing that connection
<dantalizing> alfresco->canonical->sproutcore ... no?
<zoopster> twitter integration into SF...interesting
<dantalizing> alfresco still rocks too
<zoopster> that's his path, but yea...shows how the SaaS is more powerful than the on premise apps
<dantalizing> +1
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-16
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> dantalizing: pong
<dantalizing> mhall119:  i'm looking for the blueprint for the locodir api ... i cant seem to find it, but i swear i put one out there ... do you know where it is?
<mhall119> there's a wiki page, is that what you're looking for?
<dantalizing> i found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/API
<dantalizing> is there something else?
<mhall119> that's all there is
<dantalizing> hmm
<dantalizing> ok ... coulda swore there was a blueprint out there
<dantalizing> thx
<mhall119> oh, wait, this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/JSON-Interface
<dantalizing> nah i thought there was something more specific
<mhall119> that's all I could find
<dantalizing> sooooo.....quiet
<mhall119> sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
<zoopster> I swear, if it wasn't for dantalizing I might be able to nap after lunch
<dantalizing> suckers
<ropetin> Oh that would be nice right about now.  Cuban food always puts me in a coma
<mhall119> cuban food would be nice right about now
<ropetin> I can point you to a good place in down town Miami if you're interested!
<mhall119> I bet it's easy to find in Miami
<mhall119> not so much in Lakeland
<mhall119> we've got one good place in the middle of downtown, it's been there forever
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: peruvian food is better :P
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: you'll have to prove that to me
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: hahah oh boy! when are you coming to MIA?
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: depends, when's dinner?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-17
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: what dinner?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: I think peruvian food can be best appreciated on lunch time
<jck77> good evening everyone
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-18
<saint212> o
<saint212> wow
<saint212> you are all still here
<mhall119> most of us never disconnect
<zus_> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-10
 * raub watches the morning tumbleweeds roll by
 * ShawnR does the western whistle
<itnet7> :-)
<ShawnR> so I must say, I installed Bind a week or so ago (well, that's when I got it all configured, anyways).  I'm loving it. I just need to figure out a new network topology as I don't like the current IP of my server being my DNS server... is that too odd or picky? or just someone very anal with "the way things should be"?
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> I think it's okay for you to have it the way you'd like it ;-)
<itnet7> probably a better way imho
<raub> ShawnR: I do like to have dns/dhcp server as a different beast than the rest of the servers
<raub> FYI, in my test lab the DNS/DHCP is also my fake lan firewall. And a vm
<raub> So far it works fine
<zaweeis> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-11
<ojibwez> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-14
<Iconic> Just wanted to come on here to remind everyone about the event tomorrow in Orlando at Panera Bread on Lake Buena Vista for Software Freedom Day, it's from 2PM-5PM more info can be located at this link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1921/detail/ 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-15
<Iconic> Hey everyone we ARE set up at Panera Bread on Lake Buena Vista for our SFD Event, we're here, it's now, so come on through if you can. From 2-5 more information can be checked here http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1921/detail/
<govatent> itnet7, test
<govatent> itnet7: test2
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-16
<pikanso> hi
<pikanso> hi
<ShawnR>  hi and welcome to the Ubuntu EXTREME EXTRAVAGANZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<raub> I am extremefied!
<pikanso> Me too, I decided to spoil myself with this beauty - just arrived today in the garage: http://postimage.org/gallery/4xs3608/
<ShawnR> you realise without us knowing what you look like and without seeing a pic of you in the car, we either A) won't believe you or B) think that you are a spoiled jerk and you could of at least bought me a measley $40k car while you were at it
<ShawnR> oh, and if that really IS your car, i think i'd have a no shoes policy, make em put it in a shopping bag while in the car
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-09-09
<keen> raub: url?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-09-12
<FlyingHuntster> Why is there a State page for Ubuntu?  I am new to Ubuntu and learning about the system
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-08
<mhall119> Bryanstein: are we still short a session for UbuCon?
<balloons> Bryanstein, just following up about http://fossetcon.org/2014/speakers/elizabeth-k-joseph not being listed on http://fossetcon.org/2014/session/giving-back-first-steps-contributing-ubuntu. Can we get this correct?
<Bryanstein> balloons, ok..
<Bryanstein> mhall119, 
<Bryanstein> balloons, I'll do that later today....gotta pick someone up from the airport!
<balloons> thanks :-)
<balloons> Bryanstein, please let pleia2 know once you've made the switch. She needs the info to be correct for her employer
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-09
<Bryanstein> balloons, ping
<balloons> Bryanstein, pong
<Bryanstein> pm please
<Bryanstein> balloons, it is updated just to let you know...the session with you and EKJ
<balloons> Bryanstein, thanks!
<mhall119> Bryanstein: is the UbuCon schedule full now?  If so, I'd like to switch my Beginners session into an Ubuntu Global Jam session
<Bryanstein> mhall119, you mean your coding session?
<mhall119> no, the Ubuntu for Beginners
<Bryanstein> http://fossetcon.org/2014/session/ubucon-fossetcon
<Bryanstein> This is what is there...is there enough material to fill the time? That's still a question on my mind
<Bryanstein> Hmm Ubuntu Server Deep dive needs to come off
<mhall119> Bryanstein: There are 6 1.5 hour slots right?
<Bryanstein> Well no 4 
<Bryanstein> 6 hours total
<Bryanstein> By your breakdown you'd need 6-8 people with 1 hour per slot
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> so I'm planning on taking about 3 hours for my presentation+workshop
<mhall119> if balloons and pleia2 run 1.5 hours, and the Q&A is 1.5 hours, then we're full right?
<balloons> mhall119, 1.5 hours eh? we planned for 1 but I'm sure we could talk
<Bryanstein> mhall119, yes that does it cool
<balloons> Bryanstein, mhall119 can we nail down a schedule so we know wheen things are happening for ubucon?
<mhall119> yes please
<mhall119> I propose 9:00 - 10:30 to be "Ubuntu for phones and the future of Ubuntu app development"
<mhall119> 10:40 - 12:10 to be "Creating your first Ubuntu SDK Application"
<mhall119> then lunch
<mhall119> you know what, let's use eitherpad
<balloons> mhall119, if possible I'd like to go before you talk about sdk apps.. as I mention your session in mine :-)
<balloons> and pleia2 needs a timeslot to plan her day as well
<mhall119> balloons: http://pad.ubuntu.com/wqrfJaFMgi
<mhall119> balloons: that would be okay by me, I'd just like mine to be back to back (lunch in between would be okay I suppose)
<mhall119> balloons: you and pleia2 are presenting together right?
<balloons> yep
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-10
<balloons> Bryanstein, will I have to pay to park @ fossetcon for the day?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-12
<Nothing_Much> I had to miss UbuCon :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-08
<ahoneybun> mhall119: before you approve the OpenHelp I seems I don't have enough vac/sick time at work
<ahoneybun> I have to pick FOSSETCON
<mhall119> ahoneybun: thanks for letting me know, I'll update the spreadshet
<ahoneybun> I just looked at it today and did not want to get sent money for a trip I can't make :((((((
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that's unfortunate
<ahoneybun> very much so
<ahoneybun> I REALLY need a tech job so I can say its for business lol
<mhall119> heh, that's not always enough to take the time off
<ahoneybun> I can try! l
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm planning on having another Ubuntu Hour but more north
<ahoneybun> Ft Lauderdale : 1st Saturday Broward: 3rd Saturday
<mhall119> not north enough ;)
<ahoneybun> I know lol
<ahoneybun> you handle more central lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is the FL LoCo mailing list all good and working?
<ahoneybun> I see chris is the admin
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-09
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it was last I used it
<ahoneybun> mhall119: its all good
<ahoneybun> I just wanted to make sure I can send FOSSETCON things though 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/641407569035194369
<ahoneybun> I guess you like it mhall119 lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-12
<ahoneybun> mhall119: that request for the release party was approved right?
<ahoneybun> balloons: mind sharing that awesome tablet for a upcoming "party" ?
<ahoneybun> or you could bring it in person :)
<balloons> when is the party again?
<balloons> obviously around release time.. which means I'll be a bit tied up
<ahoneybun> Oct 24
<ahoneybun> balloons: ^
<balloons> ahoneybun, yea, i'll be away for that
<balloons> but do have fun!
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> we'll have a N4 and N10 on site
<balloons> i can ship you the tablet easily enough
<balloons> ohh
<ahoneybun> the whole package XD
<balloons> you should be able to demo convergence mode :-)
<ahoneybun> should lol
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of going a whole week with just my N4
<ahoneybun> with Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> and lay my OnePlus One to the side (including my Android Wear)
<ahoneybun> balloons: grab a bluetooth keyboard and mouse and be good to work
<balloons> yea, mhall119 tried that for an afternoon
<ahoneybun> how did that go?
<ahoneybun> fsfsmari: if you want we can discuss the planning here where it is logged
<fsfsmari> That's not a bad idea.
<ahoneybun> plus people can see the planning that goes on to have more events :)
<fsfsmari> So. I'm about to go cruise around on Amazon. Orange balloons? Orange tablecloths? Werewolf stuff?
<fsfsmari> Do you want to go more "Ubuntu" or more "Werewolf" with decor?
<ahoneybun> I've asked for those werewolf pusshies that pleia had
<ahoneybun> not sure about those getting funded
<ahoneybun> the other stuff sure
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ?
<ahoneybun> now joel is sad lol
<ahoneybun> you left him out in that tweet XD
<fsfsmari> He's always sad about something I did, haha.
<ahoneybun> true lol
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> my blog post went to Google+ on its own
<ahoneybun> forgot about that
<fsfsmari> Oh, sweet.
<ahoneybun> ok so planet.ubuntu picked it up now
<ahoneybun> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<fsfsmari> So......could you post a link here? I'm seriously too dumb to find it myself, haha.
<ahoneybun> the post?
<fsfsmari> Yes
<ahoneybun> the post on planet.ubuntu is on the top...
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/09/12/the-wildest-ubuntu-wily-release-party-in-florida/
<fsfsmari> Yeah, I just saw the planet.ubuntu thing.
<fsfsmari> I'm feeling all ADD right now.
<fsfsmari> People apparently think movie night is tonight. I'm fending off texts about that.
<ahoneybun> oh boy lol
<ahoneybun> I'm busy with a bowling thing so
<fsfsmari> ........bowling? ^^
<Nothing_Much> fsf?
<ahoneybun> yea down near me
<Nothing_Much> is Lua a good programming language?
<ahoneybun> fsfsmari: https://twitter.com/planetubuntu/status/642767332188688384
<ahoneybun> also going to reweet things from the Ubuntu FL LoCo account
<fsfsmari> I've never used Lua
<ahoneybun> mhall119: it seems like Tom is avoiding me
<mhall119> ahoneybun: then we will print what you have 
<ahoneybun> I don't think he likes the non "ubuntu" design
<mhall119> I don't either, but he hasn't provided an alternative
<ahoneybun> it is a flavor just a spin
<ahoneybun> it uses different designs
<mhall119> personally, I think the two could be blended, using the fold pattern from the Ubuntu ones but the KDE colors on each section
<ahoneybun> it's not a product from Canonical so it does not need to follow it
<ahoneybun> mm
<mhall119> ahoneybun: remember he's a branding person, so he wants to see the brand strengthened and extended
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu is not a brand
<mhall119> it is, by all meaningful definitions of brand
<ahoneybun> though if we wait for 15.10 to make DVD's I need to update the 5.4 wallpaper
<ahoneybun> pretty sure it's not
<ahoneybun> its a product perhaps
<mhall119> Kubuntu is a particularly strong brand too, lots of people trust it and stick with it because it carries that brand
<ahoneybun> strong community
<mhall119> yes, and strong software
<ahoneybun> its one of the first flavors so it
<mhall119> that's that the brand represents
<ahoneybun> mm
<mhall119> you know when you get Kubuntu you are getting that community and software
<ahoneybun> I'm just a simple person so idk anything perhaps
<ahoneybun> the news is out about the party
<mhall119> I saw :)
<ahoneybun> what got approved btw?
<ahoneybun> I know stickers, pens and pins and such
<ahoneybun> but the werewolfs and tablecloth
<mhall119> ahoneybun: did you get an email about that?
<ahoneybun> nope
<mhall119> hmm, you should have, it was approved
<mhall119> I'll follow up on who's doing that now that msm is gone
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<ahoneybun> we will have a Nexus 10 at the party btw
<ahoneybun> that I will load with Ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-13
<mhall119> 7
<mhall119> ignore that
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-12
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze you know there is a person in your discord room
<floridagram> <RazPi> I'm almost to stuart
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> There is?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - Where are you heading to now?
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers I was just wandering aimlessly. I needed to clear my head
<floridagram> <KMyers> I need to give that a try soon, about to burn out at work
<floridagram> <KMyers> Have not really taken any time off from work this year - aside from the trip to SELF
<floridagram> <RazPi> If you wanna I'm game
<floridagram> <KMyers> Been considering something like camping
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think I want to try something low tech like camping when the weather starts to cool down a bit
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'd be up for that
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> You'd bring the hotspot, though, right?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is just too hot right now
<floridagram> <KMyers> Gotta prep for a meeting
<floridagram> <RazPi> I have Keith's hitspot atm
<floridagram> <RazPi> .net interop is suddenly becoming more of a necessity for me lately
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's because you're programming for Windows.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Using C#?
<maxolase1squad> People are often surprised when they find out I'm a developer and never have to touch Windows systems.
<maxolase1squad> A benefit of doing web development I suppose.
<floridagram> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Yeah I have to munge between C++ and C# a lot lately
<floridagram> <RazPi> and I'm looking into improving a bot of mine that sits on top of a .net library so I'd need to make it work fine with mono
<floridagram> <RazPi> Also I really recommend this game to everyone http://store.steampowered.com/app/447530/
<floridagram> <RazPi> Keith especially
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram> <RazPi> I'm loving this game
<roaksoax> /que/win 17
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-13
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'll pass
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> email sent to the ML
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> looks like the Nexus line is turning into the Pixel line
<floridagram> <KMyers> I was hoping for a Pixel Phone... Maybe I may have to obtain one
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitchX    heck of a name for an irc client.....
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just played hell with c#.  @govatent
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh yea that lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I made a DLL strictly for serial port communication. https://github.com/adamoutler/android-casual/commit/d83a98cfd6bcb510511adc0e455c075673239e0e
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The shitty thing is C# just claims memory violation for every single error JNI throws at it.  Do you know how hard it is to debug memory violation?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Without any sort of debug, or message other than memory violation?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yay a new person on the ML
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> How do I get on the mailing list?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-fl
<floridagram> <KMyers> As it is only for the L33t, you must have gparted installed. Only if you have completed this test, use your web browser tool to navigate to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-fl
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I used 5 monitors to do it.
<floridagram> <KMyers> 5 is overkill but 3 works well
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm gaining skills as a hacker.  I can command more monitors.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You know..  rumor has it, Edward snowman has a wall of monitors.
<floridagram> <KMyers> You saw the movie previews as well I assume
<floridagram> <KMyers> up up down down left right left right b a start
<floridagram> <KMyers> Where are my unlimited lives?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I never thought of that
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ha! - But Square has already confirmed that their reader will still work with the Lightning to 3.5 mm headset adapter
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea but that's going to get annoying fast
<floridagram> <KMyers> I feel the real reason is the MFI Certification Program
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> to remove the port?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is Apple's "Made for iPhone" which essentially requires accessory manufacturers to the pay for a license to use the Lighting port to make accessories and requires all accessories to go through Apple's approval process
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh god
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I knew that they would need to pay to use the lighting port tech
<floridagram> <KMyers> With the lightning port, Apple could theoretically kill off third party accessories that use the Lightning port unless certified. This could extend to headset manufacturers and even car chargers
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> totally control of all the accessories
<floridagram> <KMyers> The 3.5 mm headset plug was a small hole in Apple's walled fence that allowed some accessory manufacturers to bypass Apple's license requirements AND make accessories that work between iOS and Android devices
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm vert Apple like
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *very
<floridagram> <KMyers> Last I checked, The MFA certification involves writing checks to Apple that can be over $250,000
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wow
<floridagram> <KMyers> Something tells me that a future iOS version will start blocking non-certified accessories over the guise of "Safety" to prevent users from using knock-off chargers from China claiming it could damage the phone (which is technically possible)
<floridagram> <KMyers> Of course, this enhancement will also break all other non-charger third party accessories
<floridagram> <KMyers> After this, the only protocols that accessory manufacturers can use that bypass the MFI certification will be WiFi and Bluetooth/Bluetooth LE
<floridagram> <KMyers> The iOS bluetooth stack is already crippled with several blacklisted APIs
<floridagram> <KMyers> WiFi is hardly ideal in most cases
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.jacarandafm.com/news-sport/news/gigaba-bans-anti-gay-us-pastor-entering-sa/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm this guy is vlogging while driving with children
<floridagram9> <govatent> As much as I hate apple, I don't think that's a valid statement about the removal of the headphones Jack.
<floridagram9> <govatent> Apple pay does not accept payments I think
<floridagram9> <govatent> Those devices are only used for accepting payments.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> but they might be planning it
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> Well finally found a workaround or fix for my wifi issue
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @govatent, The MFI explanation I made above is the likely reason
<floridagram9> <govatent> Oh yea. That I'll agree with. Sorry it did not click the first time I thought about it
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Just imagine all of the headphone manufacturers who will be breaking out their checkbooks
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> The heck my mouse changes style when I hover it over the Snap for Telegram.
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> @SivaMachina, Well my wifi issue on Ubuntu Mate
<floridagram9> <govatent> Tmobile has forsaken me. I work for pet supermarket.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-14
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @govatent, T-Mobile has almost forsaken me but if their response is valid then I am fine - https://plus.google.com/+KeithIMyers/posts/JaAQjL42xza
<floridagram9> <govatent> Interesting
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @govatent, They did respond with an answer that ensures nothing changes but I will see when my bill gets cut
<floridagram9> <govatent> Yea, I'm just surprised they said that publicly
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I really want to go to Denny's right now
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Haha where are you now?
<maxolase2squad> govatent, my brother-in-law was telling me about this awesome comic shop in south Florida. He showed me some pictures and it was the same one you took me to.
<maxolase2squad> The next day Facebook brings up a picture of Kim next to the Hulk at the shop reminding me it had been exactly a year ago.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> The bot will be down that date
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Its about time they fixed that
<floridagram9> <govatent> PlayStation 3 owners who lost the ability to run Linux on their consoles following a 2010 firmware update should soon be eligible for a cash payment of $55 … http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/youre-a-step-closer-to-getting-55-from-the-ps3-linux-debacle-lawsuit/
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> nice: http://imgur.com/a/6QlCC
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-15
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze do you have Shadow of Morrdor?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers Amazon Echo Dot is looking pretty cool at 50 bucks
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep, and I saw the slickdeal
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> And I'm thinking about the dot
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I don't get it.  OnHub says I'm offline but I'm not.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  any ideas?
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Do you have a firewall rule restricting it from accessing the internet
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> No
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Have you tried to reboot it?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Strange, what happens if you connect a device to it, can it hit the internet
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Yep
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Not sure to be honest. You may want to contact OnHubs support
<floridagram9> <KMyers> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-teenage-hacker-figured-out-how-to-get-free-data-on-his-phone-t-mobile
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> The dot looks cool
<floridagram9> <govatent> Nice
<floridagram9> <govatent> I went to a ctf recently at fiu
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> alan can hack?
<floridagram9> <govatent> Lol meh
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Nov 5 is winning the poll so far
<floridagram9> <govatent> ?
<floridagram9> <govatent> Oh
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Did you not get the doodle in the ML @govatent ?
<floridagram9> <govatent> Ml?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Mailing list
<floridagram9> <govatent> I did not. Let me make sure it's not setup for my old Comcast address I don't check anymore
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Yea do that
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I would like to invite you to the Doodle poll “Ubuntu Fl LoCo 16.10 Release Party”. Please follow the link to participate in the poll: https://doodle.com/poll/ehc86m4qm5d2dy96
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Also that way @govatent and @all
<floridagram9> <DanielCitrin> Has science gone too far?!?!
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Oh damn
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers and anyone on the family plan I just got LIMBO on the play store
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Can't wait to eventually play it on the chromebook, lol
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I knew it was either @Ivoriesablaze or @RazPi
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze got any ideas for a place for the release party?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Its not Orlando?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> The area yes
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> So why would I have any ideas?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> no harm in asking
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> http://daptr.com/index.html
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> it had to be done
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> How long before apple shuts that down?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> not sure lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-16
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> http://cdn1.rack1.net/15may2016-Hack-Miami-Attempts-To-Get-Adam-Outler-To-Connect-To-The-LAN  I got my buddy with this.  He was asking me why I don't go to Capture the Packet.  I don't want to connect my computer to the LAN.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> fail
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I just applied for SeaGL in Nov
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Haha @AdamOutler
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> @KMyers isn't it appropriate?
<floridagram9> * ahoneybun invites @KMyers to come
<floridagram9> <KMyers> What's that?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> http://seagl.org/
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> conf in Seattle
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> 2 Kubuntu members are going
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Yeah, I'm there @ahoneybun but the site doesn't seem to have any substantial content on it.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> As in, it's like they want to hold a conference, but they haven't decided what to hold it on yet, or what the overall theme is, nor why anyone would want to attend.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> All I see is a seagull and a mention of FOSS.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> yea I know
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I have no idea why I'd want to attend that.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I get it
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I will pass as well
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> ok
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I hate Seattle
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> never been
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I set up a virtual network on a desktop this week.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> It has 5-VMs, a pFsense Firewall, a vhost distributor, a tools server, a jira server, and a dedicated database
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> tools: pastebin, owncloud, jenkins
<floridagram9> <govatent> Nice
<floridagram9> <govatent> What vm platform?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Oracle VirtualBox
<floridagram9> <govatent> Did you set it up to use kvm as a hyoerviser?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> no.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I'm planning to use virtualbox on the server.  I will set it up as headless with an XOrg server so I can "ssh -X" from another machine and manage the VMs
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> @govatent the fun thing about pfSense is it's going to make the information managment people tear their hair out trying to scan :D
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I set up full security across the network.  We still need to deploy a Jira-UAT and a Galara cluster for MySQL.
<floridagram9> <govatent> Nice
<floridagram9> <govatent> You can squeeze extra performance on virtualbox by using the new options that allow it to use Linux kvm as a hypervisor
<floridagram9> <govatent> Check out the docs
<floridagram9> <govatent> Should be possible on headless mode as well
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I'm a bit worried that KVM would make hardware configuration substantially more difficult.
<floridagram9> <govatent> You mean the hardware used in the vm?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> yeah.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I don't know if I want to add processors, RAM, or hard disk space yet.
<floridagram9> <govatent> Hum.. Maybe. I've not run into any issues with it running windows and Ubuntu vms
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Currently, due to the nature of the computer I'm operating on, everything has 2-processors running at 30%max. Each machine is limited on memory with pfSense getting just 256mb.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Until today, i was virtualizing 5 machines with just 8-gigs of memory.  I put in an Amazon Prime order and got 16gigs delivered in 25 minutes.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> the full hardware will be awesome resources with a requested 14-cores.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> So yeah, for now I'm just trying to keep things running and make it easy.
<floridagram9> <govatent> Dang. Sweet!
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> That extra 8-gigs today was a life saver.  I couldn't even use my computer because it was caching so much.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> @KMyers any tricks to make things really pop to managment when you deliver servers for deploment?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> you watch Unbox too @KMyers ?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I think we all do :)
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> was not sure lol
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Actually, I just unsubscribed last week after that string of shitty videos.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> bad videos?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> he's pushing too hard.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> drink chiller, a keyboard that is just an overpriced keyboard, a speaker...
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I guess it was just acouple of days ago.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I like his tone
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> he's kinda funny too
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> mm this fresh install VM is already having kernel issues...
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> it's an LTS too
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> wow
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> hitting a kernel panic
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Libreboot-Not-GNU
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> I can't find that story anywhere, is there any proof that was the reason for the firing if it happened at all? If so, I'd be the first to put an X over all my fsf stuff
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Buzzfeed's content is going downhill https://news.adamoutler.com/FriSep16083915EDT2016/
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, Has?
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> It's been gone
<maxolase2squad> SivaMachina, try the link, a new low for sure.
<maxolase2squad> It's back to 2007 levels.
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> Rick Astley.... Much rather get rick rolled then hsve to watch something from Buzzfeed
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> I question any link in here that comes from Adam and Keith
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> I did as well when I actually looked at the link
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> https://m.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/52zfd6/libreboot_is_not_gnu_libreboot_anymore/
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> It seems Leah has a burden of proof issue. So most likely she latched onto this to further her own agenda.
<floridagram9> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJlbPXZEpRE&feature=youtu.be
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> If you think about, that's the best place for bass... Or the worst...
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - Come on, you did not expect Apple to want you to keep it in your pocket when listening.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> bass in the ass
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> hold up @RazPi this is logged now
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Good.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> :(
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I stand by my comment. ♥
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Anything going on this weekend?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> not that I know of
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> are you back yet?
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Yes!
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @RazPi I believe that this room must follow the Ubuntu CoC
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Ah, I had no idea this was an official room. My bad.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> well it's our LoCo room
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> So is bass in the butt acceptable?
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Would be up to coffee
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> and it's going to the official  IRC room
<floridagram9> <RazPi> @SivaMachina I believe so!
<floridagram9> <RazPi> When did we become all official and stuff.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I've never been good about keeping the room clean
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> a week or so ago.
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Coffee
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Tomorrow?
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Just call us the pirates of south florida and claim that certain words aren't vulgar, but meaningful local jargon.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> My sleep schedule is f-- not normal lately. The later the better.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> But I do miss you all.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @RazPi @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze coffee tomorrow?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I'm down.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Where at?  Donut shop?
<floridagram9> <RazPi> D-- well geez. Now that I know that I can't curse I can't stop thinking about it, and now its hard not to.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I need a new icon.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> be right back
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> well just lay off them a little
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I can't expect everyone to be perfect
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> perfect = imperfect
<floridagram9> <RazPi> bark bark bark
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> I would be suprised if Conanical was tyat anal about stuff like that. Well at least concerning the communitys
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> maybe not super anal about it
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Has anyone been able to install LibreOffice OnLine (LOOL)?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I think it's just a myth that people can LOOL about.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> but I've believe the CoC covers it
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - The instructions for it are pretty bad
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I've been attempting to install it for hours.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I can't get anything out of it.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> AbiWord all the way
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> AbiWord, is that collaborative editing which supports Excel?
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Not even in the least
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Its just "Pretty much everything most people use Word for."
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> ahhaha, I googled it.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> It's less than I use word for.  Macros or go home.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> it's a little weight text editor really
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Ooh power user
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I just had college papers, it suited that well
<floridagram9> <RazPi> But yeah, it can't do anything fancy
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> LibreOffice works well when I;m in college
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> it's a heavy-weight text editor.  Lightweight is notepad.  medium is notepad++
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> well they desribe it as light weight
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I am shocked that Judd does not just use LaTEX
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I hate to admit it but google spreadsheets is pretty suitable. I even used their power point maker during an internship.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> @KMyers Give me time. Give me time.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> emacs+latex
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I'm actually spending today assembling an emacs environment for python dev
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Vi just got an update
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Vi or Vim
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> :/  I had to learn VI for Linux+, but I regretted every second of using it.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> same for emacs.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> nano or go home
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> nano or go home.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> if I want to do work I go nano
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> or kate
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I use Ed.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> with vim/vi I'm more likely to mess something up
<floridagram9> * ahoneybun loves that @KMyers has not seen what @AdamOutler said on G+
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/aspyr/
<floridagram9> <RazPi> This has been my favorite game lately http://store.steampowered.com/app/447530/
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> I was thinking about getting this.
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/575/
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> $12.27 out of $149.34.... kinda hard to beat that
<floridagram9> <KMyers> http://cdn1.rack1.net/http//store.steampowered.com./bundle/234247 is a good buy as well
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> fail
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> http://cdn1.rack1.net/http//store.steampowered.com./bundle/1337
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> http://bit.ly/2bNepgE
<floridagram9> <RazPi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teKGPxr86ME
<floridagram9> <RazPi> This should be our logo.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> and anthem
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Feast your eyes upon this badassness https://office.adamoutler.com/loleaflet/1.8.3/loleaflet.html?file_path=http://office.adamoutler.com/index.html
<floridagram9> <KMyers> You did it?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I has an error, but that's all so far
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> yea I can't edit that doc
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I'm working on it.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I'm just excited to see something happening here.
<floridagram9> <KMyers> On the same server as your owncloud
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> yeah
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I may need your help with that later
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> docker run -t -d -p 0.0.0.0:9980:9980 -e     "domain=office\.adamoutler\.com" --cap-add MKNOD collabora/code
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/KmJq
<floridagram9> * ahoneybun might need help with wordpress
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> and it's gonna be UGE
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> holy crap, @KMyers i just upgraded to owncloud.    1. wget  2. unzip 3. cp config.php 4. change vhost location
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> much more setup options
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Theaming options
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> everything works
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Can't tomorrow, without a car right now
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Leg still bad?
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope, my car has no headlights right now and my sister is taking her car
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Let me see how tomorrow goes. I may be up to a drive. I have some other family coming in for the weekend but they will be out most of the day
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Nah, unless its going to be something up here and only during the day, don't worry about me
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> I need to catch up on hw and twitch streaming anyway
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> mm so I should place the index.html into a domain dir?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> like : /var/www/html/ubuntu-fl.org/index.html?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> hrm. this looks promissing.  https://tlhp.cf/libreoffice-online-review/
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> a virtualbox already set up.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> anyone ever "ssh -X" into a headless server to run a graphical app on the server?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> It's a rather cool feature.
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Yes, @AdamOutler - I do it all the time
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-17
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I'm having DNS issues with Ubuntu
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Its looking at my router as a DNS nameserver
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> How do I fix that?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Change your router to stop serving itself as DNS.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Otherwise you can specify a DNS at 8.8.8.8
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> But the issue is wifi
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I have per-host DNS on pfSense.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I can't ping 8.8.8.8 or googlr
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> OK.  So you're not routing properly.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> If down, if up?
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Can you ping 162.248.242.190?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Nope
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Then it is not a DNS issue
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Connected to my phone for WiFi atm
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> So I know my data works here
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> What file do I need to edit for WiFi?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Ethernet cable works at home as well as my WiFi there
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Any idea?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers seems I can ping that address now
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Kinda losing a few packets
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> https://www.facebook.com/events/172411389859077/
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @RazPi @AdamOutler
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze also
<floridagram9> <RazPi> @KMyers WE NEED TO DO THIS AGAIN https://images-ext-1.discordapp.net/eyJ1cmwiOiJodHRwczovL3Bicy50d2ltZy5jb20vbWVkaWEvQ0FsVlVXdlZFQUFoUktOLmpwZzpsYXJnZSJ9.VX_I1Ndwv0qPp3wqCnGLYKC8b7E
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Whoah..  that's too late for coffee, man.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> For some people Adam lol
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers coffee?
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I may have to put it off until tomorrow. My step brother came in with no notice
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> alright, I have 2 lawns tomorrow but I'll try to get up early to get them out of the way
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-18
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> how can I tell if a USB cable lets data though and not just power?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> mm that wifi extender is broke @KMyers
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I  can't see it on my wifi network to configure it
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> also if anyone has 1tb 3.5 in hdd and up for sale let me know
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Use the wifi adapter on another computer.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> well the machine has wifi
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> wordpress is up
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Anyone up to doing something today - @ahoneybun , @AdamOutler , @RazPi , @Ivoriesablaze, @govatent ? Bored
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Busy, sorry
<floridagram9> <govatent> I don't think I can either today.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers maybe 4?
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @RazPi - awake?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I should be free around 3 hopefully
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Google Now for the win (github projects I be interested in)
<floridagram9> <KMyers> 4 may be needed. I have to run some errands
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @RazPi - awake?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Alright
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Hey, the 2017 autism walk site goes live this week, I'll set up the team and let you know more
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Cool thanks @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> and Fairphone just based Apple
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/Fairphone/status/777573677386825728
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Intel Core i7-6700K 4GHz Quad-Core Processor … https://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/223055
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm trying so hard not to pull the trigger
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> do you really need it Joel?
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Yes
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> oh
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm using an i3 right now
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> oh
<floridagram9> * ahoneybun has an i7 4th gen
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - Likely need to postpone things, just got home from the store
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I'm up for a trip unless you want to wait till another weekend
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> anyway to get a link to use wget from this: https://www.rememberthemilk.com/services/linux/ ?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Anyone using remember the milk?
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> https://www.rememberthemilk.com/download/linux/debian/pool/main/r/rememberthemilk/rememberthemilk-1.1.1.deb
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Yep thanks
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> you're welcome
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> i wouldn't be able to do that deal without a new motherboard, i have a 1150 socket
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> well my board is so old it's a AM1 or something and now they are on AM3 lol
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> also got this up : http://ubuntu-fl.org/
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> default theme for now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-11
<sintre> hey all just wanted to jump in before i lose power and say stay safe if your in the path
<sintre> gonna be a long night lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Idk when this message will go through, but getting no signal right now, so can't keep in contact
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze, It went through
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> got that one seemingly on-time.
<sintre> well anybody on the west coast good luck
<sintre> pinnellas county here and its picking up a bit
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @all who's still got net?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @RazPi, I have data
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> It's iffy
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Really spotty
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> We have major pop devices down in la belle, Pembroke, and Palm bay
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Er, power down to those devices
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They're on level 3 generator power.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Only 6 hours left
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Then kaboom
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That's on our private network. But if any of your isp's are leasing circuits from level 3 / century link, you could lose connectivity
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm sure w they have public having networks in the same CO's
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Facing***
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @all Check-in!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I lost power but I have mobile hotspot
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Hai
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> Lost power and a tree, got hit by the eye directly
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> But house is still standing
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> How's everyone else?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm told a tornado touched down by my place. I won't be able to check it out for a few more days unfortunately, but I'm confident all is well
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The power is out
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Glad that everyone fared well so far! We've had zero power for a couple hours as far as I can tell, but everything structurally (house wise) seems fine. Seriously glad we boarded up this time.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Power is back on, but internet seems to be an issue
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Power is still out here. But I am ok
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> And I have power
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm alive!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> My hotel lost power and internet
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Tmobile sucks and I can't roam on att
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I just got to my mom's house. The roads are terrifying
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> My mom has power and wifi
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I won't be staying here tho
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Still no internet
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Anyone near Deerfield Beach?  What's the power situation?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I wish I could pay tmobile to let me roam on att
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> This might be one time I can say luckily I am on Cricket. Since they use ATT towers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Tmobils been pretty good for me
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Tmobile in broward is dead
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi do you know if anything is open?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Everything in my area is a ghost town
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Not sure
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers how are you holding out?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Mm can't load the image
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn I have to leave my house to get service
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Rip Rodman's street sign
<roaksoax> /quer/win 4
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @all check in
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @ahoneybun @AdamOutler  ?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yo.  Wasn't this over last night?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just a final check
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> believe me, i'm still alive
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Anyone heard from Keith?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> He has TMobile. Maybe he isn't getting service
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I wasn't till I left the house a bit
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Did it flood in your area?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No flooding here.  Just a bunch of shutters to take down and waiting for the water to come back on.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> No flooding here
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://imgur.com/a/YvH3t
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Found a decent sized chunk of corral by Hollywood Beach earlier
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It did not flood here
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> No flooding here
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Was driving around checking out the damage and found an open subway
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> (Location, lon: -80.378148, lat: 25.868453)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is at my work.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am fine. No power or services in my area (ISP/Telephone). I had to drive a few miles out of the way to get online for a bit
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-12
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My internet is working better since the storm!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Lucky
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Maybe it's intentional to make people switch to Comcast modems.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They flipped a switch recently, to allow everyone maximum access.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My water is out though.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'd kill for some power
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Power on, water on, gas on, ISP down, Data temporarily down came back up shortly after going out.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Our water never went out tho
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My water is out.  My power never went out.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'd trade power over water
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's hot in this house
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  I have bottled water. You don't have bottled power..
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea I can't sleep while sweating like this
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hector, Chris and I are hanging out in my backyard. Much cooler
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> No power?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Stick your feet in a cooler or some other container filled with water
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It'll help cool the rest of your body via your bloodstream through heat exchanger
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> But then I would piss the bed lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Just don't do a warp core dump you'll be fine
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You can clean up plasma leaks
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Eww lol
<floridagram-bot> <AbMind> Hi!  … From rainy Atlanta. … Hope everyone is good.
<floridagram-bot> <AbMind> about:reader?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.csoonline.com%2Farticle%2F3224365%2Fsecurity%2F5-3-billion-devices-at-risk-for-invisible-infectious-bluetooth-attack.html
<floridagram-bot> <AbMind> https://www.csoonline.com/article/3224365/security/5-3-billion-devices-at-risk-for-invisible-infectious-bluetooth-attack.html
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Fine just without power
<floridagram-bot> <AbMind> Good @ahoneybun !
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Across the street got it back so maybe we'll get it back soon
<floridagram-bot> <AbMind> I hope that you and your parents do!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Me too lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> How's everyone holding out
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-13
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Linux meeting at underground's coffeehaus sometime soon?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Saturday would be good for me
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> @ahoneybun Try dropping everything after .net
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Hector Arista, ∆ What he said
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No.  Https://cloud.whatever.com/remote.php/webdav is the proper link.  He is using a webdav client.
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Isn't he using the gnome online account?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No. That's own cloud
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Nope. It is the gnome online account t nextcloud/owncloud plugin
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> worked @KMyers Hector
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> thanks
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers used encryption this time
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh.  I didn't know they had support for that.  Why are they not respecting the rules in owncloud/nextcloud?  The app literally tells you that is the URL.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the app does but its just the first part of the URL
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  That URL is given to you in Nextcloud
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the /remote.php/webdav/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yes.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> it's confusing for sure
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> it's just https://cloud.ahoneybun.org for the GOA
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://i.imgur.com/iPalHIf.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze DOOM is coming to the Switch
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Please don't tell me that, I'm trying to freaking save money here
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://androidcommunity.com/some-google-pixel-users-receiving-a-downgrade-update-from-oreo-to-nougat-20170913/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-14
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> GNOME 3.26 is hitting the archive
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/09/13/google-offering-nexus-6p-owners-pixel-xl-warranty-replacement/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yea I saw that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My power and internet are all back!!!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, El yay!
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, +111111
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Everyone should try IRC Cloud I'm loving it
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> https://imgur.com/ecz5tYs
<floridagram-bot8> <SivaMachina> Found this by one of the places on my street
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> holy crap
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> lightning?
<floridagram-bot8> <SivaMachina> Not sure
<floridagram-bot8> <SivaMachina> There was a Powerline near by
<floridagram-bot8> <SivaMachina> But the cable didn't seem right. So most likely lighting
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> that's crazy
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Mm that pic is not sending
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Hot damn
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> That's my dad's phone
<floridagram-bot8> <KMyers> What the heck happened?
<floridagram-bot8> <KMyers> And what phone?
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Moto G4 I think
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> It was the Amazon one
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Looks like the battery blow up
<floridagram-bot8> <AdamOutler> Downed powerline by the phone. ;)
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Well it's a bit different if he had gotten hurt using it
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> But he's ok
<floridagram-bot8> <AdamOutler> Just put a case on it and it should be fine.
<floridagram-bot8> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That is true
<floridagram-bot8> <AdamOutler> Nobody will be able to tell.
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> My power went out at 9:30 or so
<floridagram-bot8> <KMyers> Is it still out?
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram-bot8> <KMyers> Was the phone plugged it when it happened?
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> I have no idea
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> I was just sent a picture of it by my mom
<floridagram-bot8> <KMyers> I wonder if it got hit with a surge
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> I know it was acting crazy for him before hand
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Like the notification shade going up and down and crap on it's own
<floridagram-bot8> <KMyers> I am working from home today and likely tomorrow. If you guys want to crash over here with some AC, feel free to
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Damnnn
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> That's his truck seat where the phone was
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> It was not charging
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> He was trying to take the battery out as he was not getting service
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> Then it just went off
<floridagram-bot8> <KMyers> I would tweet that to Motorola publicly. They may jump in to stop the bad PR and cover the damages
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> XD
<grumble> hi, can I talk to whoever operates the floridagram-bot8 bot?
<floridagram-bot8> <ahoneybun> I run floridagram
<grumble> okay, can we talk in private for a second?
<ahoneybun> mm why?
<ahoneybun> test
<floridagram-bot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<floridagram-bot> FloridaGramBot was added by: ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> test
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ahhh nice https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Usage
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://madeby.google.com/intl/en_us/askmore/?utm_source=S__hp__M__HPPlink_desktop__all__C__9_14_pixeltease_en-us&utm_medium=HPPlink_desktop&utm_campaign=9_14_pixeltease_en-us
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> oh goodness the GNOME IRC channels are getting spammed
<maxolasersquad> Did y'all see https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/the-mission-of-spreading-the-knowledge-of-innovators-continues
<maxolasersquad> O'Reilly is no longer selling their ebooks through their sight. 
<maxolasersquad> Their site even.
<maxolasersquad> Only way to get their DRM-free ebooks is through Google Books now.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or humble bundle
<maxolasersquad> DRM O'Reilly books are available from many retailers such as Amazon.
<maxolasersquad> I got a lot of O'Reilly books from Humble. I just need more time in the day to pour through them. :)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/psychonauts-free-humble-store
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze the twitch viewer is pretty cool
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I could not get it to read my flash drive
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers https://www.pcworld.com/article/3038787/computers/sd-card-hack-breathes-new-life-into-this-old-floppy-drive.html
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-15
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes. I saw something like that on YouTube. A guy wanted to build a sleeper computer packed with insane specs but in a case from the 90's
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Gimp has a snap?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I think he called you a gimp
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... that wouldn't be inaccurate
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I know, just a joke
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> It was funny that I made all my twitch graphics with gimp after having knee surgery
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I had realized the irony of that before even opening the program
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It has a snap and flatpak I think
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> http://www.doogee.cc/detail/mix-series-bezel-less-smartphone/122
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> $200 about
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://imgur.com/gallery/l8otY
<maxolasersquad> You can't download from the browser on an iPhone?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, No. iOS does not allow downloading apps outside of the App Store
<maxolasersquad> Oh, app downloads.
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, I love my f-droid store.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The heck kind of list are you on lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The gnome engagement list
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Engagement?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-16
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/09/verizon-kicks-8500-rural-customers-off-network-for-using-roaming-data/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://zandronum.com/tracker/changelog_page.php?project_id=1
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Zandronum 3.0 apperantly came out recently
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> more DOOM?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Zandronum works with more then just Doom
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Heretic and Hexen as well
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers have you tried the Repetier server raspberry pi image?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes, octoprint works better
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> downloading. thanks.  I'm going to set it up with a RPI 3 in my garage.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> USB support?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes. It even has a slicer built in. You can also setup a web cam to monitor the print remotely. The paid mobile app even has Android Wear support
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> OK Great!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> How do these things handle objects which are too big?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Not well. It will print anything that will fit and leave the rest out. The best thing to do is to take it into a cad application and chop it up.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @SivaMachina I'm a open arena / quake fan. I love all the work put into doom projects too
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @govatent, Mostly have an attraction to Doom. Because I think it was my first none child computer game on PC
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi ∆
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> OMG
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Assuming it is not a hoax
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Got it from wsvn
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://m.facebook.com/7NewsMiami/photos/a.78586137612.81094.29790827612/10155047481307613/?type=3&source=54
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Perfect timing?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> South Park is trolling voice assistants in this episode http://southpark.cc.com/clips/8upq8h/alexa-took-our-jobs
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I just saw that article
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> got a Pixel!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> feel like I'm crack lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XL 128GB
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I have 2 notifications about 8.0 lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler regarding that south park episode, I watched it. It was pretty funny take on Alex/home and Ai vs people losing jobs. At the same time, it should always be prefaced that the writers of South park don't care about being politically correct and say whatever they feel which sometimes can be extreme. So I know a lot of people dislike the show for how they touch on subjects. I thought it was a great
<floridagram-bot> episode.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I watched a documentary about how they create a show. It's crazy the relationship they have built with comedy central's show review process for TV and the process they have built for producing shows in short time spans.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> target's website is down
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> what did you do @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> They may have another breech lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I would hate to be their admins right now.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Did they hire a Music Major to be in charge of security like a Credit Agency did?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> One of my old high school friends recently moved to California to work for Walmart. He does front and back end development for Walmart.com
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lmao Keith
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Everything I see the Walmart page act funny, I text a angry message to my friend
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - what color did you get?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Black/Grey
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Getting a case now, ordered one at Amazon but I don't want to wait to get one
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Where are you going to get it?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Walmart don't know if best buy is open
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Just want anything to be honest
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You may want to try a Verizon store
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Why?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm already at walmart
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They were the exclusive carrier of the pixels in store
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Any other reason @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, No but since they carried the phones in store, it makes sense they carried cases.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I tried to get a pixel at Best Buy about a month ago and they had none unlocked.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I could also fire up the 3D Printer
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's something
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Got it all on
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Turned out better then I thought
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Awesome!  Thanks Keith.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Does it all work?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep perfect
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> My headphone port was screwed on my pixel.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm on a Refurb atm
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ahh that port worked in the cad
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I got a new one
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Wait are you driving to get him?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No. That photo is a joke
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hector - up for underground's?
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Ok, getting ready
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hey sorry not sure if I can be there so early. Maybe later tonight though, depends on work.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - Get ready . I am leaving in a few
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Alright we're basically home anyway
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> @KMyers glad you posted that humble indie bundle game, I was meaning to put it here.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @itnet7, NP. I need to claim it. How did you fair the storm?
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> You guys are going to that Coffee place again? I need to get down there one day. As it is I'm stuck pet sitting as my wife is in NJ 😭
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @itnet7, Damn. Maybe next time than
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> We did okay only minor soffit damage, some mild flooding, FPL got it power back up really quickly. Is your power back @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Bring the Nexus 6p box if you can @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I already left. We can get it later
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun step outside
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Don't drop a piano on me lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Poweradd ChargerCenter, Compact 185Wh/50000mAh Portable Generator, Power Source (DC 5V/12V/19V) with AC Power Inverter (115V/100W) for Smartphone, iPa https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYKQT98/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apap_T8JSaDjROawQZ
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Someone please test my new number. 760-706-7425
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 760-706-7425
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Just got to the Cafe
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Are we done with this chat now?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nope
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Whoops.  wrong chat.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have a Nexus 6P with a broken screen.  I'm in the chat queue.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Do you have Nexus Protect
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-17
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I like cheese
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> <3 cheese
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Cheese is awesome
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Cheese is pretty great.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Cheese is pretty grate
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent loves Apple Products
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Plotting
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lmao Donald in the background
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @AmazonGlobalBot
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Thank you @itnet7
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> I hope you don't mind I posted that on @Ivoriesablaze  😉
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @itnet7, The choke is not convincing enough. Let me do it and you can take the photo
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Joel's secret lover is Darth Vader, he likes to be choked
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.wireguard.com/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Cheesecake
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Is that your safe word?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> With Darth Vader?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I hear it may be
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My safe word is 🍍 pineapple
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I thought it was "Joel, stop biting me there"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's too long for a safe word
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wow stranger
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Great another storm to keep an eye on.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> There's*
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://m.facebook.com/7weather/photos/a.95277738448.78960.95270518448/10155553100138449/?type=3&source=48
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Thats such a great picture
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @govatent, Yes. I was thinking of where I want to put the cheese
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What the heck happened?  I had some stuff to do and there's a ton of random images in here.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> No clue lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I hate you, Keith
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Made it home safe and sound, had a great time and it was great getting to see everyone!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Thanks for coming @itnet7
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Cool
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> No problem, anytime
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Thanks @KMyers for rounding everyone up!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Thank you for coming down
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> We should do this more often
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Home
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers the Netflix link does not work for Android TV?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, It does.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> tells me it does not support Android TV yet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://livecase.withgoogle.com/places/4988528677784ce0fc8a1c1bd8998ad0
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> these are cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-10
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers COFFEE FLAVORED MMS
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have some of the coffee nut. You can get that here
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh dang
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-11
<floridagram-bot> JR GIlmore was added by: JR GIlmore
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Welcome @gillymomo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-12
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> THank you!
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I was invited here as I happen to be a part time linux user and such
<maxolasersquad> We'll help you upgrade that to full time.😊
<maxolasersquad> Hmm, that was supposed to be a smiley face emoji.
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> LOL
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My distro is MSYS2 :T
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @gillymomo who invited you? Was it not though our website?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hi, welcome
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Linux | Oracle … https://www.oracle.com/Linux/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is a thing
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Verizon’s ‘5G’ home broadband service launches next month, includes free Apple TV 4K | 9to5Mac … https://9to5mac.com/2018/09/11/verizon-5g-home-broadband/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is just barely more than 4G.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun I invited him.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> He was on a mumble server I moderate
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ah cool.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler I was a oralce Linux admin at my last job
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's red hat ripped off
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> With all the fun of oracle agreements
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Microsoft to ‘warn’ Windows 10 users not to install Chrome or Firefox - The Verge … https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/12/17850146/microsoft-windows-10-chrome-firefox-warning
<maxolasersquad> Darn, another great feature not available in Linux.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-13
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> That won't fly in Europe at all
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I think on the windows European installer they were forced to actually let people pick a search engine or web browser at one point
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers want this in South Florida http://ph.phonebooky.com/blog/diligence-cafe-quezon-city/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I would not mind it as well
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/09/get-terminal-embedded-in-nautilus-file.html?m=1
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wobbly Windows Are Making a Comeback - OMG! Ubuntu! … https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/09/wobbly-windows-new-libanimation-linux-library
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> dear lord no
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have decided to move away from Enpass as my password manager and move to Bitwarden
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It supports 2 factor authentication, has a Web Portal and works much better with ChromeOS. Enpass uses the Android App and a local web service - it is clunky at best
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Bitwarden is open source and you can self host it (although you do need a VM with over 2 GB of RAM which is a bit insane)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Mm they use appimage.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Docker actually
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> their download is an appimage
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> For the server
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Also Bitwarden is actually Opensource
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> ....I noticed you said something after I hit enter
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, The client uses an AppImage but the server uses docker
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And yes, it is open source
<maxolasersquad> I know someone else uses it too, but just wanted to note that I've been very happy with KeePassXC.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> So https://vault.kmyers.me/ is now my password bank
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> KeePass just does not work with all of the platforms I use (ChromeOS being the big one at the moment).
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And @ahoneybun - BitWarden is also available as a Snap, RPM and Debian if AppImages are not to your liking
<maxolasersquad> Good point. I think ChromeOS may be the only platform it doesn't work with, unless you have a ChromeOS machine that can run Android apps.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have a Pixelbook which can run Android and Linux Apps without issue. The problem is that I would need to copy/paste everything if I wanted to use it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> hey all
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-14
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, App image is just bad all around.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Some may say the same of snaps... I can't say I am a fan personally
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea I mean as long as a debian or rpm is available.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Deb and RPMs are available
<roaksoax> snaps are awesome!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Who wants to see some authentic Filipino food
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Sure! Also out of curiosity. How many dongs did it cost?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Trust me, you dont want to see it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I know what he is talking about
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://keybase.io/inv/0cfc9ca620 … https://keybase.io/inv/362d557b95
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://keybase.io/inv/aa61cfdd00
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Well, now if that doesn't pique my curiosity I don't know what does.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Are we going to use keybase?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just some invites if anyone wants one
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I feel the Google assistant works way better on the Google home than it does on Android
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> One random example, I tell Google home to play Italian music. Some times I get modern music, some times classical. I do the same on the s7 assistant and it refuses to play anything put the same classical play list.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> But*
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 5G NR stands for 5G Not Ready.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> International Telecom Union says 5G is specified as theoretical maximum speed of 20GBPS at a minimum.  5G NR is 1GBPS to 10GPBS.   Verizon is not ready for 5G.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If you ask verizon, they will say it's 5G New Radio.  But it's Not Ready or Not Really.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They are 1/20th of the way to actual 5G speeds.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I just mailed my Acer c720 to a cousin. Much sadness.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> X86 + sea bios, will miss it lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-15
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Coming Soon … https://comingsoon2018jp.withgoogle.com/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It reacts to the tilt sensor on your phone and shows the colors of this year's pixel
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, That page really caused my phone to lag
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers get a better phone.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers mine didn't
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I don't think that is possible. The 512 GB Note 9 is pretty much the best on the market
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 512GB built-in?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> that's nuts
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I also have a 400 GB Micro SD card in it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> keith, did you sign up for autism speaks yet? hmmm...?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And running samsung's android.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, No, I will soon
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, It's not as bloated as it used to be
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it's still Samsung'd
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufuh0eEzza8
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> My S7 is unusable, but I'm guessing it's due to MDM
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Who's managing the mdm? @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> My s7 is still pretty solid
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> work issued - so can't complain I guess
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/14/google-android-pie-battery-saver-setting-remote-update/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> So that's a thing that actually happened with my phone
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I got that as well.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-16
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Took my phone to ubreakifix as it's a Samsung authorized repair center. Got a new battery yesterday for my s7 to extend the life of the phone
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> They actually did an amazing job
